# FreeBSD 10.0 on HP DL160 Gen8 and Lockups



## mohenh (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi,

I have the following machine:
Manufacturer	HP  HP DL160 Gen8
Processor	 Xeon E5 1x Intel® Xeon® E5 1650
Architecture	 6 cores 12 threads
@3.2 Ghz 
cache L3 12MB, x64, VT
Memory	 32 GB DDR3 ECC
2x 600 GB SAS15k  (RAID 1)
RAID Hardware	HP P420
1 GB Cache + Flashbacked
FreeBSD 10.0 AMD64

The problem I have with it when the disk activity goes too high (specially writes) the application gets locked. This means that even when I press Ctrl+Z or Ctrl+C or kill -9 the application can't be stopped and it even does not do anything. Even this happened once  doing an update to the ports tree. 

In order to kill that application (e.g. mysqld) I have to do a cold reboot. 

I'm using it to run MySQL and it was fine when I started using it. Now I can't even get a dump (to backup) and then ftp it offsite.

I'm really confused I tried everything from fiddling with the the sysctl and boot up settings without any success. You guys are my last resort. 

I would appreciate any help on this.


```
Copyright (c) 1992-2014 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
	The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE #0 r260789: Thu Jan 16 22:34:59 UTC 2014
    root@snap.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
FreeBSD clang version 3.3 (tags/RELEASE_33/final 183502) 20130610
CPU: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-1650 0 @ 3.20GHz (3192.37-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x206d7  Family = 0x6  Model = 0x2d  Stepping = 7
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x1fbee3ff<SSE3,PCLMULQDQ,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,SMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,PCID,DCA,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,x2APIC,POPCNT,TSCDLT,AESNI,XSAVE,OSXSAVE,AVX>
  AMD Features=0x2c100800<SYSCALL,NX,Page1GB,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 34359738368 (32768 MB)
avail memory = 33257611264 (31716 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 600
ACPI APIC Table: <HP     ProLiant>
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 12 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 6 core(s) x 2 SMT threads
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
 cpu2 (AP): APIC ID:  2
 cpu3 (AP): APIC ID:  3
 cpu4 (AP): APIC ID:  4
 cpu5 (AP): APIC ID:  5
 cpu6 (AP): APIC ID:  6
 cpu7 (AP): APIC ID:  7
 cpu8 (AP): APIC ID:  8
 cpu9 (AP): APIC ID:  9
 cpu10 (AP): APIC ID: 10
 cpu11 (AP): APIC ID: 11
ACPI BIOS Warning (bug): Invalid length for FADT/Pm1aControlBlock: 32, using default 16 (20130823/tbfadt-682)
ACPI BIOS Warning (bug): Invalid length for FADT/Pm2ControlBlock: 32, using default 8 (20130823/tbfadt-682)
ioapic1 <Version 2.0> irqs 24-47 on motherboard
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
random: <Software, Yarrow> initialized
kbd1 at kbdmux0
acpi0: <HP ProLiant> on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu2: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu3: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu4: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu5: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu6: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu7: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu8: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu9: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu10: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu11: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 950
Event timer "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 350
Event timer "HPET1" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 340
Event timer "HPET2" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 340
Event timer "HPET3" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 340
Event timer "HPET4" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 340
Event timer "HPET5" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 340
Event timer "HPET6" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 340
Event timer "HPET7" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 340
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x71 on acpi0
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x908-0x90b on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 1.0 on pci0
pci7: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 1.1 on pci0
pci18: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 2.0 on pci0
pci4: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
ciss0: <HP Smart Array P420> port 0x6000-0x60ff mem 0xfbf00000-0xfbffffff,0xfbef0000-0xfbef03ff irq 32 at device 0.0 on pci4
ciss0: PERFORMANT Transport
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 2.1 on pci0
pci19: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
pcib5: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 2.2 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib5
igb0: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection version - 2.4.0> port 0x5000-0x501f mem 0xfbd00000-0xfbdfffff,0xfbcf0000-0xfbcf3fff irq 34 at device 0.0 on pci2
igb0: Using MSIX interrupts with 9 vectors
igb0: Ethernet address: 80:c1:6e:66:4e:24
igb0: Bound queue 0 to cpu 0
igb0: Bound queue 1 to cpu 1
igb0: Bound queue 2 to cpu 2
igb0: Bound queue 3 to cpu 3
igb0: Bound queue 4 to cpu 4
igb0: Bound queue 5 to cpu 5
igb0: Bound queue 6 to cpu 6
igb0: Bound queue 7 to cpu 7
igb1: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection version - 2.4.0> port 0x5020-0x503f mem 0xfbb00000-0xfbbfffff,0xfbaf0000-0xfbaf3fff irq 37 at device 0.1 on pci2
igb1: Using MSIX interrupts with 9 vectors
igb1: Ethernet address: 80:c1:6e:66:4e:25
igb1: Bound queue 0 to cpu 8
igb1: Bound queue 1 to cpu 9
igb1: Bound queue 2 to cpu 10
igb1: Bound queue 3 to cpu 11
igb1: Bound queue 4 to cpu 0
igb1: Bound queue 5 to cpu 1
igb1: Bound queue 6 to cpu 2
igb1: Bound queue 7 to cpu 3
pcib6: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 2.3 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib6
pcib7: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 3.0 on pci0
pci8: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib7
pcib8: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 3.1 on pci0
pci20: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib8
pcib9: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 3.2 on pci0
pci21: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib9
pcib10: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 3.3 on pci0
pci22: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib10
pci0: <base peripheral> at device 4.0 (no driver attached)
pci0: <base peripheral> at device 4.1 (no driver attached)
pci0: <base peripheral> at device 4.2 (no driver attached)
pci0: <base peripheral> at device 4.3 (no driver attached)
pci0: <base peripheral> at device 4.4 (no driver attached)
pci0: <base peripheral> at device 4.5 (no driver attached)
pci0: <base peripheral> at device 4.6 (no driver attached)
pci0: <base peripheral> at device 4.7 (no driver attached)
pci0: <base peripheral> at device 5.0 (no driver attached)
pci0: <base peripheral> at device 5.2 (no driver attached)
pcib11: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 17.0 on pci0
pci24: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib11
ehci0: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xfac60000-0xfac603ff irq 21 at device 26.0 on pci0
usbus0: EHCI version 1.0
usbus0 on ehci0
pcib12: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 28.0 on pci0
pci11: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib12
pcib13: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 28.7 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib13
pci1: <base peripheral> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> mem 0xf9000000-0xf9ffffff,0xfb9e0000-0xfb9e3fff,0xfb000000-0xfb7fffff irq 16 at device 0.1 on pci1
vgapci0: Boot video device
pci1: <base peripheral> at device 0.2 (no driver attached)
uhci0: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0x3c00-0x3c1f irq 16 at device 0.4 on pci1
usbus1 on uhci0
ehci1: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xfac50000-0xfac503ff irq 20 at device 29.0 on pci0
usbus2: EHCI version 1.0
usbus2 on ehci1
pcib14: <PCI-PCI bridge> at device 30.0 on pci0
pci23: <PCI bus> on pcib14
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
ahci0: <Intel Patsburg AHCI SATA controller> port 0x4000-0x4007,0x4008-0x400b,0x4010-0x4017,0x4018-0x401b,0x4020-0x403f mem 0xfac40000-0xfac407ff irq 17 at device 31.2 on pci0
ahci0: AHCI v1.30 with 6 6Gbps ports, Port Multiplier supported
ahcich0: <AHCI channel> at channel 0 on ahci0
ahcich1: <AHCI channel> at channel 1 on ahci0
ahcich2: <AHCI channel> at channel 2 on ahci0
ahcich3: <AHCI channel> at channel 3 on ahci0
ahcich4: <AHCI channel> at channel 4 on ahci0
ahcich5: <AHCI channel> at channel 5 on ahci0
ahciem0: <AHCI enclosure management bridge> on ahci0
acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uart0: <Non-standard ns8250 class UART with FIFOs> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
orm0: <ISA Option ROMs> at iomem 0xc0000-0xc7fff,0xc8000-0xc8fff,0xc9000-0xccfff on isa0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
ppc0: cannot reserve I/O port range
uart1: <Non-standard ns8250 class UART with FIFOs> at port 0x2f8-0x2ff irq 3 on isa0
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
est: cpu_vendor GenuineIntel, msr 27b600002300
device_attach: est0 attach returned 6
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
est1: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu1
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
est: cpu_vendor GenuineIntel, msr 27b600002300
device_attach: est1 attach returned 6
p4tcc1: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu1
est2: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu2
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
est: cpu_vendor GenuineIntel, msr 27b600002300
device_attach: est2 attach returned 6
p4tcc2: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu2
est3: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu3
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
est: cpu_vendor GenuineIntel, msr 27b600002300
device_attach: est3 attach returned 6
p4tcc3: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu3
est4: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu4
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
est: cpu_vendor GenuineIntel, msr 27b600002300
device_attach: est4 attach returned 6
p4tcc4: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu4
est5: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu5
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
est: cpu_vendor GenuineIntel, msr 27b600002300
device_attach: est5 attach returned 6
p4tcc5: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu5
est6: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu6
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
est: cpu_vendor GenuineIntel, msr 27b600002300
device_attach: est6 attach returned 6
p4tcc6: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu6
est7: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu7
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
est: cpu_vendor GenuineIntel, msr 27b600002300
device_attach: est7 attach returned 6
p4tcc7: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu7
est8: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu8
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
est: cpu_vendor GenuineIntel, msr 27b600002300
device_attach: est8 attach returned 6
p4tcc8: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu8
est9: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu9
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
est: cpu_vendor GenuineIntel, msr 27b600002300
device_attach: est9 attach returned 6
p4tcc9: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu9
est10: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu10
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
est: cpu_vendor GenuineIntel, msr 27b600002300
device_attach: est10 attach returned 6
p4tcc10: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu10
est11: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu11
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
est: cpu_vendor GenuineIntel, msr 27b600002300
device_attach: est11 attach returned 6
p4tcc11: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu11
ZFS filesystem version: 5
ZFS storage pool version: features support (5000)
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
random: unblocking device.
usbus0: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
usbus1: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus2: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ugen0.1: <Intel> at usbus0
uhub0: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen2.1: <Intel> at usbus2
uhub1: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
ugen1.1: <0x103c> at usbus1
uhub2: <0x103c UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
ses0 at ahciem0 bus 0 scbus9 target 0 lun 0
ses0: <AHCI SGPIO Enclosure 1.00 0001> SEMB S-E-S 2.00 device
ses0: SEMB SES Device
da0 at ciss0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
da0: <HP RAID 1(1+0) OK> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-5 device 
da0: Serial Number PBKTU0ARH2L0H2  
da0: 135.168MB/s transfers
da0: Command Queueing enabled
da0: 572293MB (1172058032 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 65535C)
Netvsc initializing... SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #5 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #9 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #7 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #8 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #10 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #6 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #11 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #3 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #2 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #4 Launched!
Timecounter "TSC-low" frequency 1596186457 Hz quality 1000
Root mount waiting for: usbus2 usbus1 usbus0
uhub2: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus2 usbus0
ugen2.2: <vendor 0x8087> at usbus2
uhub3: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x0024, class 9/0, rev 2.00/0.00, addr 2> on usbus2
ugen0.2: <vendor 0x8087> at usbus0
uhub4: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x0024, class 9/0, rev 2.00/0.00, addr 2> on usbus0
Root mount waiting for: usbus2 usbus0
uhub4: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
uhub3: 8 ports with 8 removable, self powered
ugen2.3: <vendor 0x0424> at usbus2
uhub5: <vendor 0x0424 product 0x2660, class 9/0, rev 2.00/8.01, addr 3> on usbus2
Root mount waiting for: usbus2
uhub5: 2 ports with 1 removable, self powered
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/da0p2 [rw]...
WARNING: / was not properly dismounted
ipfw2 (+ipv6) initialized, divert loadable, nat loadable, default to deny, logging disabled
```


----------



## chatwizrd (Jun 26, 2014)

You probably have bad hardware. You should contact HP to diagnose the problem and replace your hardware. I have many HP servers and have no problems running any FreeBSD software.


----------



## mohenh (Jun 27, 2014)

chatwizrd said:
			
		

> You probably have bad hardware. You should contact HP to diagnose the problem and replace your hardware. I have many HP servers and have no problems running any FreeBSD software.


Hi,

Thanks for your reply. 

I do not believe it is a hardware issue. I've rented this server and tested it under Linux and the performance is ok. The server also has hardware watch.

http://www.online.net/en/dedicated-serv ... tionnement

The problem is the providers doesn't support FreeBSD and I had to install it through the KVMoIP interface on HP machines.
The server functions correctly and everything is working as expected but when the IO goes up that application locks up. If there was anything to do with hardware defect don't you think it'd show up on normal operations as well?

Can you please tell me if you have the same Gen HP server? Does it have the same raid card? If so can you please tell me how you would go about looking at the raid controllers' config from within FreeBSD?

Thanks

P.S. I just found this and it seems to be similar to what I have and they also seem not to have found a solution for it either : http://freebsd.1045724.n5.nabble.com/HP ... 20651.html


----------

